# Meccano gear cutting machine



## Humph7ey (Sep 12, 2011)

I found this link. Could be interesting to make and use.
http://www.nzmeccano.com/MMviewer.php


----------



## steamboatmodel (Sep 12, 2011)

I could not find a gear cutting machine on the link is it one of these?
http://edwards.web.users.btopenworld.com/meccano/modelgear.htm
http://modelsteam.myfreeforum.org/a...ccano-gear-cutting-machine__o_t__t_32532.html
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hNzcWZFRZY[/ame]
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## Humph7ey (Sep 12, 2011)

It is in March 1972 issue. This one is a self contained unit.


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 12, 2011)

Great piece of engineering. I like the idea of using a standard tap for gear cutting. Unfortunately i lost a fair bit of my Meccano set over the last 60 years


----------



## rklopp (Sep 13, 2011)

Holy moly, that's being done as a climb cut! What keeps it from grabbing? What prevents backlash fom messing up he return stroke? My preference for that seemingly springy setup would be to conventional mill the first pass and climb cut the return spring cut, assuming no backlash issues.  Climb cutting usually gives a better surface finish.


----------

